# votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné



## zobi38 (5 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer Windows 10 (64bits) sur mon macbook air 2012.
J'ai téléchargé le .iso en 64bits, je branche une clé USB de 64Go, je lance boot Camp (ça charge 20 minutes). On me demande ensuite de partitionner mon disque dur entre MacOS et windows (je choisis 65go pour Windows) et après quelques minutes j'ai cet écran :





j'ai cherché un peu de mon coté et quand je lance l'utilitaire de disque je ne sais pas quoi faire ...

Je vous mets un capture d'écran de mon utilitaire de disque.




Je souhaiterais avoir vos avis avant de faire n'importe quoi.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2019)

zobi38 a dit:


> Je souhaiterais avoir vos avis avant de faire n'importe quoi.


C'est déjà fait...



...on ne peut pas utiliser un fichier .iso en 32 bits !

De plus...


zobi38 a dit:


> On me demande ensuite de partitionner mon disque dur entre MacOS et windows (je choisis 65go pour Windows)


...c'est bien, mais que reste-t-il de disponible pour macOS ?


zobi38 a dit:


> je branche une clé USB de 64Go


Ça ne sert à rien, une clé de 8 Go en USB 3.0 est suffisante.

Par curiosité, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, puis en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------

